# Scott Cyclocross Frames?



## sherpa (Feb 11, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with Scott's Cyclocross frameset?

http://www.scottusa.com/product.php?UID=6717


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*no but from the specs*

the TT is hideously short on the XL and the L. actually they all look short. what guy riding an XL (size 59 and up) uses a frickin 56 TT? the L has a 54 TT, silly


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> the TT is hideously short on the XL and the L. actually they all look short. what guy riding an XL (size 59 and up) uses a frickin 56 TT? the L has a 54 TT, silly


I agree and the head angle seems overly-slack.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*slack head angle and short TT*

so if your legs make up over 2/3's your height you may have something. kills me when I see stuff like that so to get an effective reach of say 71(59 TT with 120 stem) on a 56 TT all I need is a 150 stem.


----------



## sherpa (Feb 11, 2004)

*what does overly-slack mean?*



euro-trash said:


> I agree and the head angle seems overly-slack.


the "Large" has a head angle of 71 degrees -- its that too steep, not steep enough?

What would be an optimal head angle?


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> so if your legs make up over 2/3's your height you may have something. kills me when I see stuff like that so to get an effective reach of say 71(59 TT with 120 stem) on a 56 TT all I need is a 150 stem.


That Geometry is crazy, it's either a typo or Scott floundered. I know it isn't Frishy's idea because the Rithey's he used to ride were not set up like this.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*I'm not a racer like the others here*

but my definition of "overly slack" is sluggish steering response. While many cross frames have a head angle that's more relaxed than a road racing bike for more stability at speed on rough terrain, a 71 seems mighty relaxed. For comparison's sake, two 'cross frames favored by commuters and tourers as much or more than racers -- the Soma and the Surly -- run head tube angles of 72.5 degrees in many of their frame sizes. For me, I would think a 71 head angle would be akin to stepping directly from slalom skis to giant slalom skis and trying to run the same course.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Ritchey's*

were always short-ish in the TT but this is re -dee-Q-luss


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

*hybrid? nope*



atpjunkie said:


> the TT is hideously short on the XL and the L. actually they all look short. what guy riding an XL (size 59 and up) uses a frickin 56 TT? the L has a 54 TT, silly


I thought they might have cheesed out and tried to rebadge one of their frames used on a hybrid bike, but a quick check of their other models didn't seem to give identical geometry. So if it wasn't a cost cutting move, why would they design it this way?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

sherpa said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Scott's Cyclocross frameset?
> 
> http://www.scottusa.com/product.php?UID=6717


Does anyone know why this Swiss company calls themselves or at least badges their bikes as Scott USA?

Was this a US company at some point?


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Does anyone know why this Swiss company calls themselves or at least badges their bikes as Scott USA?
> 
> Was this a US company at some point?


 Based in Sun Valley Idaho, Scott USA is truly an American company. Founded in the 70's as a manufacturer of Ski and motorcycle goggles they branched into other areas of motocross products such as boots and apparel. When the 80's MTB boom hit they jumped into manufacturing bikes much like other motorcycles companies like Alpinestars. In the 90's this wholly American company abandoned the domestic bicycle market( still don't know why) but continued selling in Europe with growing market share. In 2005 they re-entered the US market.

(edit) After all that I just found this page on their website that shows the chronology of the company. I got most of it right. 

http://www.scottusa.com/company/


----------



## rbilson (Apr 29, 2004)

OnTheRivet said:


> Based in Sun Valley Idaho, Scott USA is truly an American company. Founded in the 70's as a manufacturer of Ski and motorcycle goggles they branched into other areas of motocross products such as boots and apparel. When the 80's MTB boom hit they jumped into manufacturing bikes much like other motorcycles companies like Alpinestars. In the 90's this wholly American company abandoned the domestic bicycle market( still don't know why) but continued selling in Europe with growing market share. In 2005 they re-entered the US market.
> 
> (edit) After all that I just found this page on their website that shows the chronology of the company. I got most of it right.
> 
> http://www.scottusa.com/company/


According to my local shop, Scott had a non-compete agreement with Schwinn which prohibited them from distributing domestically. This agreement expired in 2005 and now they are selling in the US again. I don't know if this is true but this is what I was told.


----------

